
Airbnb built an AI that turns design sketches into product source code - hbhakhra
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2017/10/25/airbnb-ai-sketches-design-code/
======
sharemywin
That's pretty cool they spent a bunch of money on AI to save themselves a copy
and paste from the template library to the prototype rendering system.

